# Poll Question: Vendors



## ZWUM (May 31, 2014)

I'd like to do a little poll regarding everyone's favorite vendors. I'm doing this to get a feel for which vendors would motivate you to go to a show. So if there is/are some vendor(s) out there that you'd love to see at a show please let me know! Feel free to list as many vendors as you'd like. If you could please separate them into the two categories below. Thanks for any and all input!

Who are the most desirable or favorite US vendors?

Who are the most desirable or favorite International vendors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2014)

US 
Marlow Orchids
Piping Rock
Peter Lin
Andy's
Mountain
Orchidphile
Main Street 
Sorella orchids
Just pat
OL of course
Asuka
Formerly Dowery orchids

A few more that I really like but can't remember at moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 31, 2014)

Orchid Inn for Paphs.

Miranda Orchids for Cattleya species

New World Orchids is pretty impressive for Neofinetia


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2014)

Andy's
Piping Rock
Marlow
Main Street
Cal-Orchids
Kelly's Korner


----------



## ZWUM (May 31, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the feed back! Keep them coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2014)

Let's not forget all the vendors that support Slippertalk. I haven't heard any complaints here about any of them, and hopefully they have sold a lot of plants to us.


----------



## abax (May 31, 2014)

Big Leaf Orchids, Springwater, Piping Rock and all the vendors who join
the conversation here on ST. Orchid Inn is wonderful for multis.


----------



## Hera (Jun 1, 2014)

Deerwood. Marriott.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 1, 2014)

Windy Hill, Fox Valley, Orchidview, Chuck Acker


----------



## terryros (Jun 1, 2014)

Orchids Limited, of course.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 1, 2014)

Everyone listed.. Would love it if Hilo orchids would come stateside and sell some BS multiflorals.. Especially their anitum hybrids


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 1, 2014)

I appreciate all the input everyone! Are there any international vendors that would be of interest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Jun 1, 2014)

Tokyo Orchid Nursery- gotta love them roths
Hung Sheng
Peruflora
Wossner?

US

Windy Hill
OL
SVO
Chuck Acker
OrchidZone
Parkside

This is a multi-lovers list, can you tell?


----------



## labskaus (Jun 2, 2014)

I like the US firms from whom I can order with out having all the paperwork cos they come over frequently. Both of them happen to have good paphs, that's Orchid Inn and Orchids Limited.

Hengduan Mts. Biotechnology (The Perners) from China

Some Taiwanese firms bring quality paphs to shows here

Popow Orchids

Asendorer Orchideen

Not sure how much travelling Franz Glanz (Woessner) does. His place is well worth visiting, though.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 2, 2014)

international:

Ooi Leng Sun
Katai Orchid Nursery
Colombian Orchid Imports
Ecuagenera
Peruflora
Orquideas Del Valle
Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology
Ten Shin
Popow
Tropical Exotique Orchids


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2014)

ZWUM said:


> I appreciate all the input everyone! Are there any international vendors that would be of interest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kawamoto - Hawaii!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 2, 2014)

US only

Windy Hill
Deerwood
Orchid Dynasty
Piping Rock
OL


----------

